# Don't feed the trolls



## Geo (Jan 30, 2015)

I can troll you = I control you. Think about it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 30, 2015)

That's the difference between the can and a con.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 31, 2015)

Geo said:


> I can troll you = I control you. Think about it.



Where do I find the "LIKE" button? 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 1, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > I can troll you = I control you. Think about it.
> ...



Do not look for LIKE button and do not wish to press one. They are directly linked to certain agencies. 8)


----------



## kurtak (Feb 1, 2015)

Geo said:


> I can troll you = I control you. Think about it.



indeed - how true 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 1, 2015)

Initially I understood the concept of it, it took me a couple of reads to finally understand the meaning 8) hey better late then ever eheh ... and yeah I so agree with you!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2015)

Geo said:


> I can troll you = I control you. Think about it.



The same applies to offense. If I can offend you I can control how you feel. 

Makes you wonder why so many people get offended when they are just giving away their own power to other people.


----------

